# My dogs are gone



## Lugar's Mom (May 21, 2007)

72-ML-54912-ML-

A good suggestion was made to move this thread to "Lost and Found" from "In Loving Memory." Let's think positively. We are all hoping for the safe return of your dogs.


----------

